

Netflix Open Connect Content Delivery Network - pathdependent
https://signup.netflix.com/openconnect

======
iSloth
I see why they only want to supply the hardware for ASN's with 5Gbps traffic,
however that's only going to be a small number of ISP's.

Akamai and Google (GGC) offer caches for free on networks with <1Gbps peak
traffic.

If they cant support the cost of caches for networks under 5Gbps, may be they
could allow the ISP to supply hardware and Netflix just support the software?

